# oshen, my best dog!!



## whitewolf (Jan 27, 2013)

hi everybody!!
she's my cute dog and her name's OSHEN
my best friend choose her name but anyway my mom just want call her WHITE !!
but let me show you the best part of this post!! photos! =))


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I cant see any pictures sadly.


----------



## leaky5 (Jul 11, 2012)

I could not add any pictures yesterday morning using the link in the menu bar, I can to do them a different way


----------



## whitewolf (Jan 27, 2013)

I fix it
can you see photos now?


----------



## Poochisimo (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the first photo, peeking out from under the blanket!


----------



## whitewolf (Jan 27, 2013)

oshen best friend : 








random : 
























noise =))


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi lovely dog. does oshen mean anything in farsi

she is very pretty


----------



## whitewolf (Jan 27, 2013)

jenny armour said:


> hi lovely dog. does oshen mean anything in farsi
> 
> she is very pretty


thanks 
oshen is not farsi actually it's jewish 
than oshen means ocean!


----------



## Muppetss (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow. It looks so lovely. You owned a very cute dog. Give my love to Oshen


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

whitewolf said:


> thanks
> oshen is not farsi actually it's jewish
> than oshen means ocean!


what a lovely name so unusual


----------

